# versatile dogs and cats



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm looking to get my first bird dog soon, and I'm almost 100% sure that I want a DD, GWP or PP. I've found a DD breeding that I'm really interested in, but my wife wants to get a cat and I have concerns about a DD killing the cat. Even though I actually like cats, I'm still trying to talk her out of it, but I have a few questions for you versatile dog folks. I know that these dogs are bred to kill cats. I've read the DD puppy manual and understand that dispatching vermin is an important part of these dogs job in Europe. In the DD puppy manual the author says that a dog that won'd chase down and kill vermin is a dog that will be unwilling to be aggressive with other aspects of hunting such as difficult cold water retrieves, or busting through thick brush. To me, I don't see the connection between killing cats and willingness to make difficult retrieves, but I'm new to hunting dogs, so what do I know?

I have also read "Training the Versatile Hunting Dog" by Chuck Johnson and in it he notes that most versatile breeds have a strong instinct to chase and dispatch cats and recommends finding a cat to socialize a dog with when they're young and to teach them that cats are off limits. What are your experiences with this? Honestly, the practice of having the dog dispatch vermin, rabbits, etc. is one part of the versatile concept that I don't find too appealing. In my mind, I want the dog to locate animals for me to kill, not for it to kill. What do you guys think?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes they do- but depends how they are brought up- My Pudel P chases the cat but never hurts it- He really likes the cat- not fond of other cats as some strays have found out.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

TRAINING, TRAINING, TRANING
if my friend in IA can teach his **** killing & coyote pulling patterdales to ignore his yard chickens, you can teach your future pup to leave the cat alone.
caveat, my old catahoulaXbulldog was fine w/ cats until one scratched him across the schnoz, from then on he was a cat killing machine.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Just like all dogs that are raised with cats, they usually tolerate their cat and will probably go after all others. I grew up with labs on a farm. Our cats could climb all over them and they just looked disgusted, any other cat comes around and things got ugly. Socializing is key.

What litter are you looking at?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

My lab is the same, he grew up with the cat and they are pals, but doesn't like other cats. He even tolerates the cat biting him and scratching and he just softly bites it back after about 10 minutes of being annoyed by the cat.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

ddhunter said:


> Just like all dogs that are raised with cats, they usually tolerate their cat and will probably go after all others. I grew up with labs on a farm. Our cats could climb all over them and they just looked disgusted, any other cat comes around and things got ugly. Socializing is key.
> 
> What litter are you looking at?


I'm looking at Nate Bailey's (vom Abendlander) litter. Looks like its going to be a good one.


----------

